# Just Bought This....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

from eprey,sellers description,

"You are viewing a Russian wostok 18 Jewel old wind up watch in good condition. Winds up and ticks away. It is shock proof and dust proof. Has date. Has a red face and gold casing.

will be sent securely packaged "










usual acky picture,but i got it for Â£1.75 including p&p









just have to wait now to see what it actually looks like









john.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Best of luck.









Let's have a gander when you get it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Blood red iridescent dial







. Bargain







.

Nice strap. Could be original. Note the Russian quality







.


----------

